# Watch this!!



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

This is just incredible!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ez5QPW-ku4&mode=related&search=


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

The return of the Killer Rabbit!


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Ann said:


> The return of the Killer Rabbit!


Ann, we're showing our age...

For the younger set...
Ya see there was once a Presisdent named Jimmy who had a near-death experience with a rabbit that became known as the Killer Rabbit...

Here's a picture of the President fighting for his life...

http://www.narsil.org/politics/carter/killer_rabbit.html#photo


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I was thinking that that snake needed a holy hand grenade.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

ScadsOBees said:


> I was thinking that that snake needed a holy hand grenade.


A Reading from the Book of Armaments, Chapter 4, Verses 16 to 20:

Then did he raise on high the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch, saying, "Bless this, O Lord, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." And the people did rejoice and did feast upon the lambs and toads and tree-sloths and fruit-bats and orangutans and breakfast cereals ... Now did the Lord say, "First thou pullest the Holy Pin. Then thou must count to three. Three shall be the number of the counting and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither shalt thou count two, excepting that thou then proceedeth to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the number of the counting, be reached, then lobbest thou the Holy Hand Grenade in the direction of thine foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it."

-- Monty Python, "Monty Python and the Holy Grail"

Killer Rabbit of Caerbannog :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_of_Caerbannog


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Walliebee said:


> A Reading from the Book of Armaments, Chapter 4, Verses 16 to 20:
> 
> Then did he raise on high the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch, saying, "Bless this, O Lord, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." And the people did rejoice and did feast upon the lambs and toads and tree-sloths and fruit-bats and orangutans and breakfast cereals ... Now did the Lord say, "First thou pullest the Holy Pin. Then thou must count to three. Three shall be the number of the counting and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither shalt thou count two, excepting that thou then proceedeth to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the number of the counting, be reached, then lobbest thou the Holy Hand Grenade in the direction of thine foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it."
> 
> ...


And here is the voice referring to the Killer Rabbit!


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

I want THAT rabbit!


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I have a Netherland Dwarf rabbit and he is like that one! He chases my 70# dog and my beagle out of the room. He once attacked a German Shepherd.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

That is Too Funny. Would have never believed it.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

All those who are interested - I am trying to breed that rabbit so place your orders early


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

balhanapi said:


> All those who are interested - I am trying to breed that rabbit so place your orders early



I know of a rooster that you could cross it with! Owners keep it penned to protect their cats!


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Actually he has a girlfriend who knows Tai-Kwando


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Talking of roosters I had a rooster once he used to beat up my dog so badly that he would have to leave his natures call in the middle and run


----------

